# تصاميم المستشفيات والمراكز الطبية



## عليالشمري (18 يناير 2008)

الاخة الزملاء والزميلات 
انا من هوات التصاميم للابنية لذا ارجو مساعدتي في تصميم بناية مستشفى وما هي المواصفات الهندسية التي يجب توةفرها في التصميم

م.علي الشمري


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (18 يناير 2008)

يمكنك الدخول علي منتدي الكتب الهندسية داخل هذا الموقع


----------



## esra gweley (1 يوليو 2009)

ممكن يا جماعه حد يساعدني في تصميم مستشفى


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يوليو 2009)

esra gweley قال:


> ممكن يا جماعه حد يساعدني في تصميم مستشفى



حددى نوع المساعدة عشان نقدر نساعدك


----------



## abdulrazeq (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ما بعرف اذا تاخرت بس انا ممكن اساعدك كتير بس فعلا حددي اكتر نوع المساعدة 
انا اشتغلت تصميم مستشفى مشروع تخرج وكان ناجح بكل المعايير


----------



## مازن السيد (1 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله تجد من يساعدك


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (1 يوليو 2009)

*الإرشادات العامة لتصميم وإنشاء المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية*

[color="darkslateblue"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته[/color]
اخي اليك هذه المرفقات للمساعدة واتمنى ان تلقى الرضا
ويوجد المزيد 
الاجر : دعوة صالحة في ظهر الغيب


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (1 يوليو 2009)

*الإرشادات العامة لتصميم وإنشاء المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
اخي اليك هذه المرفقات للمساعدة واتمنى ان تلقى الرضا
ويوجد المزيد [/size]
الاجر : دعوة صالحة في ظهر الغيب


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك االله كل خير - مشاركة جميلة و قيمة


----------



## أذكر الله*** (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (3 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام اخي 
لا شكر على واجب , نحن في خدمة اخواننا اعضاء الملتقى الاكثر من رائع 
لكن الغريبة ان الاخ علي الشمري لم نره 
ان شاء الله المانع خير ونسال الله ان يعينه


----------



## okm (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
زادك اللة علما وجزاك خيرا


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا عالمجهودالاكثر من الرائع في الملف المرفق ساعدني كثير
انا بحاجه لامثلة مشابهه لمستشفى الاورام السرطانية واي معلومات عن هذا النوع من المستشفيات


----------



## حميدوان (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكور ع الملف


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (8 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بكم الامه


----------



## mohtaha (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بمجهودك الجميع


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (12 أغسطس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :56:
وفيكم بارك الله اخواني على هذه الردود الطيبة :14:
وزادكم الله علما واسألها لله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــالصة


----------



## alida (28 مارس 2010)

رجاءا اخوان ارجوا مساعدتكم وعلى الفور تصميم لغرفة عمليات جراحية مع الرسم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## neseergolden (28 مارس 2010)

ماذا يحتاج بالضبط


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ملف قيم ........................


----------

